# Salt fork bass



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Any word on how the bass fishing is supposed to go out there this next weekend


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Been pretty tough lately


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Not what I wanted to hear we have a small club tourney there coming up next week and I haven't got out there for any practice


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

There was a man tourney there this am. Only three fish weighed in.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the news I'm going to go out Tom morning and see if I can fig something out


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Tough is right we managed five none of them over 14in of course


----------



## MCBasser (Jun 27, 2011)

Was out Friday the 8th had 6 short fish and 1 little over 3.5 lbs.
It was tough fishing.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Our club was there sat the 9th we had one that kept and got second with it first place had three and one of them was a smallmouth every body else skunked


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

> Been pretty tough lately


That's what I heard...


----------



## CrawfishBandit (Jul 30, 2011)

We were in a tournament there Thursday and weighed in two and got 4th. Two people had 5 fish limit. 1st place had 15 pounds.


----------

